# cute kitty uting photo



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

How cute! She looks an awful lot like my Bitty.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

they do look a bit alike, how funny. The cat next door(he doesn't show up well in that sec. photo) could be Miso and Bitty's twin brother, he looks just like them both as well LoL. Tuxies are soooo adorable!!


----------

